# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Mbi  Bektashizmin

## erzeni

DOSSIER 

Historia e Bektashizmit në Shqipëri që nga periudha e largët e shkëputjes nga Turqia dhe klerikët që luftuan për ta bërë atë realitet  

Bektashizmi dhe mrekullia plakut të mençur Njazi Dedei 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Baba Edmond BRAHIMAJ

Në trajtimet studimore shkencore mbi prejardhjen dhe zhvillimin e ideologjisë klerikane dhe doktrinën teologjike fetare, na bëhet nder të gjithëve, sepse nëpërmjet këtyre trajtimeve ne lëmë vend të vecantë edhe për bektashizmin dhe besimtarët e shumtë të tij. Kjo na bën të reflektojmë për përgjegjësitë që duhet të ndjejmë lidhur me të ardhmen e shkollës së bektashizmit në Shqipëri. Kjo çështje ju përketë të gjithëve, sepse asnjë besim tjetër fetar në Shqipëri, as bektashizmi, deri më sot nuk e ka fituar të drejtën të quhet vlerë e shenjtë e kombit shqiptar. Sot Bektashizmi mbetet aktual, sepse merr parasysh veçanësitë e kohëve dhe punon në përshtatje me situatat e krijuara.

Është kjo arsyeja pse Bektashizmi nuk ka rënë kurrë ndesh me qëndrimet që është dashur të mbahen për kohë e probleme të ndryshme. Kjo doktrinë me shënjtërinë e saj ka ditur t'i deshifrojë mesazhet e kohëve dhe ka formuluar e përkrahur qëndrimet përkatëse më të mira. Kjo kthjelltësi, qartësi buron nga principet bazë të saj.

Historia e Bektashizmit në Shqipëri
Por është e nevojëshme të hedhim një vështrim të shkurtër në historinë e Bektashizmit në Shqipëri. Në pasqyrimin e vlerave të kësaj historie nuk kemi të drejtë të mbajmë anën tonë të Bektashizmit, as të nisemi nga të metat dhe të mirat e përmbajtjes së historisë së tij. Para masakrimit të tyre nga ana e Sulltan Mahmutit prej më shumë se njëqinde dyzet vjet përpara, numëroheshin nën vullnetin e bektashinjve me qindra misionarë tepër aktiv, të cilët me zotësinë e tyre mund të kthenin shumë njerëz nën influencën e tyre. Motoja e bektashizmës si atëhere edhe sot, ka mbetur me bindje të palëkundura e të prera në fjalët e sinqerta: "Kush vjen me vullnetin e vet të na pasojë në këtë udhë, me dashuri të madhe e pranojmë, e kush nuk dëshiron të vijë kështu, ne nuk e ftojmë". 

Klerikët e mencur e të urtë shekuj më parë predikonin se: "Bektashinjtë e Shqipërisë janë mbrujtur me filozofinë e gjallë të dashurisë hyjnore, sikurse dhe besimi i tyre nuk ka ardhur si fetë e tjera nga Anadolli, por sikur ka lindur në vendin e tyre. (nënkupto: pranoftë) dikush nga këta klerikë që të mohojnë (nënkupto: heqin, ndërrojnë) uniformën e tyre, ata të varen të gjallë në litar ose të theren me anën e xhelatit. Pra, në një ditë të tërë u mbyllën të gjitha Teqet e Stambollit me një urdhër të tillë që pa vonesë edhe në provincat e tjera kjo mizori të përmbushej. Ndër këta misionarë, Shemimi Babai pati fatin të kryejë veprën më të madhe të themelimit të Bektashizmit zyrtarisht në shtetin e Shqipërisë së atëherëshme, kurse vetë kryesundimtari i asaj Shqipërie, Ali Pasha, u bë myhyp menjëherë, duke marrë dorë prej atij udhërrëfenjësi të shquar. "Kur të perëndojë drita ime nga lindja, ajo ka për të lindur në perëndim", predikonte ai. Shemim Babai, i dha fund jetës së tij vërtet si një pjestar i udhës së Imam Hysenjit. Edhe pas humbjes së madhe të Ali Pashë Tepelenës, ujrat ishin kulluar e gjakrat e ndezura për tërbim qenë ftohur, e gjithë situata e perandorisë otomane për një kohë të shkurtër u normalizua dhe bektashinjtë mezi filluan të merrnin frymë të lirë. Pas Sejid Nebi Dedeit, kishin ardhur në Post njeri pas tjetrit edhe shtatë prindër të tjerë të panjohur zyrtarisht nga qeveria dhe të respektuar shpirtërisht prej besimtarëve bektashinj. Brënda kësaj situatë të rëndë, dita ditës bektashizma në Shqipëri po forcohej. Si në kohën e Sari Salltikut, duke shkuar nga ky vend 600 e ca vite më parë, bektashizmin ai e kishte lënë si një farë të mbjellë dhe të pambirë. Po kështu edhe Assim Babai në Gjirokastër, Kasëm Babai në Kostur dhe Hysenj Babai në Konicë, që këtë farë të mbjellë e tarrën dhe e vaditën me kujdesin më të madh, pas Shemimi Babait në Krujë, që shartoi bektashizmin dhe e rriti atë, erdhën në vitet 1826, Nassibi babai në Frashër, që nuk e la të pushonte veprën shpëtimtare dhe shpirtërore. Ai u lavdërua më vonë shumë bukur nga ana e vjershëtorëve të vjetër Dalip dhe Shahin bej Frashëri që u kurorëzua mandej shumë madhërisht prej vjershëtorit më të madh të gjuhës sonë, Naim beut të pavdekshëm.

Teqeja e Frashërit
Frashëri dhe mbarë Dangëllija (Malsija e Përmetit përkëtej Vjosës) që me kohë ka patur një popull të urtë, të zgjuar dhe të rendur shumë pas diturisë, me përkrahjen dhe bindjen e këtij populli inteligjent e bujar u arrit që teqeja e Nassibibabait, rrëzë malit të Kokojkës së Frashërit dhe përbri fshatit Selenicë në pak kohë të bëhej një Teqe e madhe si "Porta e Pirit". "Me emrin Tahir - predikonte ai - kam ardhur më parë në Malinët të Skraparit, tani këtu në Frashër, e si të vdes këtu, kam për të vajtur në Prishtë ku do të bëj gjithë ato vepra mirëbërëse". E vërteta është se para se të vinte shënjtëria e tij në Frashër, ekzistonte tyrbeja e Tahir Babait në Malind. Në teqenë e Frashërit, në vitin 1849, shkëlqeu në Prishtë Tahir Babai, i dërguar nga ana e Baba Abdulla Melçanit, i cili si udhërrëfenjës i shënjtëruar i afrohej shumë Nassibi Sulltanit në pikpamje të madhësisë shpirtërore. Ai u dërgua nga ana e Abdulla Babait për të zgjuar popullin e malësive të Oparit, Tomorricës, Skraparit, Dëshnicës (krahinë e Këlcyrës së Përmetit), Toskërisë së Tepelenës (nga fshatrat Arrëza, Mariçani, Shalësi, Buzi, Gllava e deri në Klos e Hekal në zemrën e Mallakastërës së Sipërme) dhe Nahijes së Beratit (nga Ballgurasi, Novanji, Kapinova, Peshtani, Roshniku, Karkanjozi, Tozhari, Çorrogjefi, Zhapokika, Plashniku, Melishti) deri në Luar, Kurjan Lapulec dhe Cakran, në kërthizën e Mallakastërës së Poshtëme. Duke u çliruar nga kundërshtimet dhe duke shpëtuar prej rreziqeve, Baba Tahiri me të ngritur teqenë e tij në Prishtë, i zgjoji me lehtësi të madhe krahinat malësore të Skraparit, Dëshnicës, Toskërisë e Tepelenës, Nahijes së Beratit dhe Mallakastrës së Sipërme me veprimet e tij të shënjtëruara. Kjo ndodhi në një kohë që, Baba Hysenji i Krujës, Baba Alushi i Frashërit, Baba Adem Melcani, Baba Ali Gjirokastra, Baba Xhafer Prishta dhe Baba Muharrem Koshtani kalonin në zonat e tyre në një periudhë shumë të shkëlqyer. Në këtë vit Abdyl beu (Frashëri) erdhi në vendlindjen e tij në Frashër dhe nën kryesinë e Baba Alushit në Teqe bëri të parën mbledhje kombëtare pas humbjes së Skënderbeut, e u përpoq për shpëtimin e Shqipërisë nga rreziqet që e rrethonin. Baba Alushi dhe pas tij të gjithë baballarët bektashinj, atëhere u bënë faktorë të sigurtë mbështetës në qëllimet patriotike të Abdyl Frashërit. Pas mbledhjes patriotike të Frashërit dhe pas Lidhjes së Prizërenit, Teqetë e bektashinjve në Shqipëri mbetën përsëri nën armiqësitë e Sulltanit, i cili ruante rastin që t'i fshinte nga faqja e dheut. Përmes kësaj situate, Baba Hysenji i Krujës, me një nga antarët e shquar të mbledhjes në Frashër dhe një nga përkrahësit e zjarrtë të Lidhjes së Prizërenit, kryen disa vjet dënime në internim të rëndë. Në këtë kohë Varfë Meleq, Tahir Staravecka (në kohën e fundit Baba Meleq Shëmbërdhënji) tridhjet vjetë me radhë shëtitën Shqipërinë fshat më fshat, nga Ulqini gjer në Prevezë, duke përhapur libra për rilindjen e Shqipërisë, e të gjitha Teqetë, u kthyen në formën e shkollave kombëtare, duke predikuar "Qerbelanë", përkthyer në poezi të gjallë prej të pavdekshmit vjershëtor Naim Bej Frashërit.

Ngjyra shqiptare e Bektashizmit
Çuditërisht në vitet 1880, idenë pan-Shqiptare e përkrahën jo vetëm bektashinjtë e Shqipërisë, por të gjithë sa ishin të deklaruar përkrahës të doktrinës së Haxhi Bektashit mbi faqen e dheut. Në këto kushte Bektashizmi, në vitin 1885, pothuajse kishte marrë ngjyrën kombëtare shqiptare. Por qeveria turke mbeti armike e këtyre zhvillimeve. Duke bastisur Teqetë e duke gjetur atje libra shqipe të ndaluara prej Sulltanit, dervishët i syrgjynosi në Janinë dhe Teqetë i mbylli për shumë kohë. Por këto ndodhira kaq fatale nuk vazhduan shumë. Tashmë kishin dalë në veprim nacionalistët e rinj si Rexhep Pashë Mati, Shahin Bej Kolonja, Ahmed Ali Pashë Vrioni, Ismail Qemal Vlora, Fadil Pashë Toptani dhe Bajo Topulli, të cilët gjetën mbështetje në institucionet bektashiane, përfaqësuar prej Baba Hysenj Melçanit, Baba Abedin Frashërit, Baba Salih Elbasanit, Baba Ahmed Koshtanit, Baba Shaban Prishtës dhe Baba Xhemal Përmetit. Në këtë lëvizje pra, i pari udhërrëfenjës që nuk kursente veten për shpëtimin e atdheut, ishte Baba Hysenji nga Veleni i Devollit. Pas Baba Hysenjit vinin gjithashtu Baba Abedin Frashëri dhe Baba Shaban Prishta, të cilët bënin sakrificat më të shtrenjta për veprimet kombëtare të çetës së kapedanit të shquar Çerciz Topullit. Në vitet 1908-1909, duke përfituar nga shpallja e Konstitucionit të Turqisë dhe nga liria e reklamuar prej turqve të rinj të miemëruar "Jeune Turques", shqiptarët intelektualë filluan t'i japin kombit të tyre mësimin e shkrimit të gjuhës së tij amtare edhe Teqetë e bektashinjve, duke marrë frymë lirisht ishin bërë të gjitha pothuajse shkolla të përhapjes së kësaj gjuhe. Por pas një kohe të shkurtër, turqit e rinj (ose xhonturqit) lirinë që kishin reklamuar me aq shumë buje e bujari e abuzuan. Në këtë masë të tyre ata u gabuan, sepse shqiptarët këtë herë nuk ishui më në gjumë si edhe më pare, por tashmë ishin të zgjuar. Mitingu i Korçës, që u mbajt më 1909, për këtë qëllim u përkrah dhe u shpirtësua prej Baba Hysenj Melçanit, mitingu i Përmetit u kryesua prej Baba Abedin Frashërit, dhe ai i Beratit u përkrah prej baballarëve të Skraparit, Mallakasrës dhe të Tepelenës, midis të cilëve dalloi Baba Shaban Prishta, Baba Belul Therepeli dhe Baba Ismail Gllava. Në lëvizjet e viteve 1909-1910 të gjitha teqetë e bektashinjve morën pjesë aktive. Kështu Baba Hysenj Melcani mori malet e u bashkua me kryengritësit për të treguar edhe një herë flakën atdhetare që i vlonte në shpirtin e tij në kohën e pleqërisë, për lirinë e kombit që e nderonte si një udhërrëfenjës të nderuar. Në Teqetë e rithemeluara, në vitin 1916 u shtua edhe një teqe e re, por me rëndësi të madhe në Baba Tomorr, duke pasur themelues Dervish Iliaz Vërzhezhën. Në Çukën e Tomorrit qysh në vitin 1600 kishte ardhur Haxhi Babai nga teqeja e Haxhi Bektashit dhe në atë Çukë të shënjtëruar prej shqipëtarëve, që nga kohërat parahistorike, kishte vënë një shënjë e i kishte thënë Ilauzit (nënkupto: gjindjes, popullsisë, miletit, besimtarëve) se, ky vend paskëtaj do të vizitohet nën emrin e "Abaz Aliut", të vëllait të Imam Hysenjit dhe flamur-mbajtësit të Qerbelasë. Por pas themelit të ri që hodhi dervish Iliazi më 1916, pranë këtij vendi të shënjtëruar, si nga pikpamja kombëtare ashtu dhe fetare, Tomorri u bë një vënd me rëndësi të madhe për bektashinjtë dhe për të gjithë shqiptarët. Në vitin 1919, me arritjen e paqes pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, për mbrojtjen e indipendencës shqiptare, u ndje nevoja e gjallërimit të lëvizjes kombëtare nga të gjitha anët e Shqipërisë, e si në herët e tjera ashtu edhe këtë herë, bektashinjtë ju përveshën punës duke mbajtur e plotësuar deri më një detyrimet e tyre. Në Korcë, Baba Ramadan Qatromi, në Tepelenë Baba Ahmet Turani, në Përmet Baba Mustafa Frashëri dhe Baba Xhemali, në Skrapar Baba Hysenji, në Gjirokastër Baba Sylejmani dhe Baba Selimi, në vitin 1920 u përpoqën dhe bashkuan popullin në mbështetje të Kongresit të Lushnjës. 

Plaku i mençur Njazi Dedei

Në po këtë vit, Shqipëria formoi themelërisht qeverinë e saj kombëtare, duke hedhur hapa më të sigurta për lulëzimin e kombit dhe atdheut të shuëmvuajtur. Data 4 janar 1921 është një datë e shënjtë, për faktin se veçon një moment tepër të rëndësishëm që do të bëhet më vonë një pikë referimi edhe për besimet e tjera fetare në Shqipëri. Atë që bëri kleri bektashian i kohës është një veprim i mençur, është një mrekulli, një largpamësi e kohës që u dha mundësinë shqiptarëve të kenë Kryegjyshatën e tyre, sipas organizimit madhor të kohës së shkuar e me vlera për të ardhmen në Shqipëri. Historia e bektashizmit nuk përmblidhet vetëm në veprimtarinë e shenjtorëve në Shqipëri, vecanërisht pas viteve 1921. Ajo është pjesë e historisë së shumë popujve të shtrirë nga Ballkani në Anadoll, Lindjen e Mesme e të Largët deri në Republikat Aziatike. Duke u ndikuar nga kjo hapsirë e pamatë plaku i mençur bektashi Njazi Dedei, bëri mrekullinë shqiptare, e cila ndër shekuj e vite ka pasur dhe ka edhe sot vlerat e pazëvëndësueshme shpirtërore e njerëzore të Bektashizmit të lashtë e të sotëm dhe u bë një realitet i gjallë, sepse doktrina e Haxhi Bektash Veliut edhe sot është e gjallë dhe një udhërrëfenjë e sigurtë drejt jetës së mirë e liberale. Këta shënjtorë të mrekullueshëm me mendje të ndritur ngulmuan edhe një herë që t'i bënin apel njerëzimit me drejtë se për lavdinë e tyre dhe lumturinë e kombit shqiptar, i duhet dhënë kuptim historisë shumëshekullore, duke përhapur botës anembanë se Akilea, Bardhyli, Leka, Pirrua, Kastriotët, Shpatajt, Muzhakët, Selefkët dhe Ptolemenjtë me shokë, nuk kanë qënë as grekër, as sllavë dhe as tjetër gjë, por si nga prejardhja, raca, ashtu dhe nga zakoni, kanë qënë shqiptar autoktonë të kulluar. Të parët e bektashizmit në Shqipëri, pjesmarrës të Kongresit të Parë Bektashian si, Gjysh Ahmet Baba Turani, Gjysh Sulejman Baba Gjirokastra, Baba Xhemal Përmeti, Baba Ahmet Elbasani, Baba Mustafa Frashëri, Baba Kamber Prishta, Baba Hajdar Turani Korça, Baba Hasan Krahësi, Baba Hasan Memalia, Baba Kasëm Koshtani në Përfaqësinë zyrtare të Fehim bej Zavalanit, Baba Sulejman Kicokut, Baba Ramadan Qotromit, Baba Xhafer Tomorricës, Baba Halim Therepelit e shumë e shumë të tjerë. Pas vitit 1921 këta kanë realizuar punë të mëdha, kanë bërë mrekullira dhe kanë treguar një gjenialitet të jashtëzakonshëm, duke i shërbyer njerëzisë për të rezatuar ndjenja të pastra, liri dhe dashuri. Ishte koha kur shteti turk në efektin e reformave të nisura po i nxirrte jashtë veprimtarisë misionarët e shkollës së Haxhi Bektashi Veliut. Ishte rasti dhe momenti që kjo shkollë të shkëputej përfundimisht nga ndikimi otoman dhe të krijonte hapsirat e veta liberale në tokën e lirë. Mençuria e klerikut të lartë Njazi Dedeit shkoi edhe më larg se kaq. Është rasti i parë që në Shqipëri hirësia e Tij filloi të blinte prona për vendet e kultit dhe të hidhte themele shumë të forta për të ardhmen. Bektashinjtë, në kushtet e stabilizimit të qeverisë indipendente shqiptare, menduan të kryejnë një detyrë të madhë-rueshme për mirësinë e kombit dhe lulëzimin e fesë, duke filluar të bënin reforma nën vendimet e Kongresit panbektashian, që u mbajt në teqen e Prishtës në vitin 1921. Në kongres u vendos mëvetësia e faltoreve bektashiane shqiptare dhe themelimin e një kolegji filozofik për të ngjallur një kulturë të lartë në fetarët e kësaj faltoreje. Por fatkeqësisht, bektashinjtë që Shqipëria e re i kishte përkëdhelur si punëtorët veteranë të kombëtarisë, në kushtet kur qeveria e tyre ua respektonte të drejtat që ua kishte mohuar qeveria e Turqisë, që më 1921 deri në vitin 1928, nuk treguan dot ndonjë aktivitet të dallueshëm për të hedhur të paktën një gur në themelin e kolegjit, prej të cilit do të dilnin dervishët e dijshëm të bektashizmit të ri në Shqipërinë e qytetëruar. Në këtë periudhë kemi edhe dy evendimente të tjera të rëndësishme. Në teqenë e shenjtë "Hajdarie" në Gjiro-kastër mbahet Kongresi i dytë Bektashian më 9 korrik 1924 dhe pas pesë vitesh, në teqenë e shenjtë të Turanit në Korçë mbahet Kongresi i tretë në 5 tetor të vitit 1929. Zhvillimet e mëvonëshme japin një pasqyrë tjetër të aktivitetit të besimeve fetare në Shqipëri. Në kushtet e funksionimit të shtetit të Mbretërisë Shqiptare në 9 korrik të vitit 1929 publikohet dekret - ligji "Mbi komunitetet fetare". Në këtë datë të përkujtimit të një prej momenteve më të spikatura të Bektashizmit në Shqipëri, ju përcjell të gjithë besimtarëve bekta-shian urimet më të mira të Kryeshënjtërisë së Tij, Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi. Qoftë ky vit një vit i begatë, për më shumë dashuri dhe mirkuptim midis shqiptarëve kudo që janë, u realizoftë vullneti i të madhit Zot.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ndihmese kolosale ne popullarizimin e vlerave te bektashizmes  ne arenen nderkombetare.

Bardhyl Pogoni , nje figure jo e zakonte ne letrat shqipe dhe, megjithate, me nje emer fare pak te njohur dhe per me teper me nje veper fare pak te njohur brenda vendit.Ai eshte nje figure me permasa te gjera  ne veprimtarine e tij letrare e shkencore: poet , gjuhetar,gazetar, studiues letersie,perkthyes nga gjuha amtare ne gjuhe te huaja, njohes i vendeve, qyteterimeve dhe i zhvillimeve politike aktuale ne Lindjen e Aferme dhe te Mesme , propagandues i zellshem dhe i afte i vlerave kulturore dhe shpirterore te popullit te vet ne boten e jashtme.
I lindur e i rritur ne nje familje veteranesh te arsimit kombetar , ai u pergatit qe i ri per nje jete intelektuale te vecante dhe u aftesua ne pervetesimin e metodave moderne te shkencave shoqerore. E ema ishte mesuesja e pare ne shkollen e vajzave ne Tirane. I ati, Pertef Pogoni ka dhene nje kontribut te duhur per ngritjen e arsimit shqiptar mbi baza kombetare , laike, perparimtare, bashkekohore.
  I edukuar ne nje mjedis atdhetar e antifashist nuk qe rastesi qe Bardhyli fare i ri te rreshtohej ne rradhet e para te Levizjes Antifashiste Nacionalclirimitare, ne njesitet guerrile te kryeqytetit. 
 Ne rrethin e interesave te tij shkencore  perfshihet edhe orientalistika , ne kuptimin e gjere te kesaj fjale. Puna si pergjegjes i katedres se gjuhes angeleze ne universitetin e Tripolit dhe Angazhimi i tij si relator i marredhenieve politike per Lindjen e Mesme  dhe si keshilltar per shume konflikte nderkombetare qe ndodhnin ne ato zona. Keto detyra te karakterit thellesisht aktual ai nuk mendonte se mund te kryheshin pa nje njohje shkencore , te thelluar te historise  dhe kultures  se rajoneve dhe te popujve , te cilet ai i pati si objekt te mirefilllte te vezhgimeve dhe te trajtesave te veta. Njohurite  e fituara ai u perpoq , jo pa sukses, ti vinte ne perdorim ne nje fushe , ne pamje te pare , teper modeste. Fjala eshte per perkthimin ne anglisht te vepres se baba Rexhepit: "Misticizma islame dhe bektashizma".Ky perkthim i pajisur me nje fjalor terminologjik te domosdoshem per lexuesin e huaj. 
 Bardhyl Pogoni ne fjalen e vet te hyrjes te perkthimit te vepres se Baba Rexhepit, ve ne pah, fillimisht , thelbin e kontadiktes midis rrymave islamike, midis suniteve dhe shiiteve, kontradikta qe konsistojne  ne mendimet e ndryshme mbi trashegimtaret e ligjshem te profetit Muhamed. 
 Perkthimi i kesaj vepre nga Bardhyl Pogoni kerkon te plotesoje nje nevoje , e cila rridhte nga fakti qe bektashizmi  permbush nje nevoje shpirterore te shume shqiptareve jo vetem ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes.
 Me kontributin origjinal te perkthyesit, vepra ne variantin e saj origjinal ne anglisht ka fituar shume ne pikepamje shkencore , irigjinaliteti i gjithe kesaj pune jo vetem redaktuese  shfaqet dukshem . Origjinali anglisht me fjalorin dhe biografine , te hartuar qe te dyja nga Pogoni , flasin per nje pune origjinale, vetjake.
 Nuk mund te mos permendet ketu fakti  krahas vepres ne fjale te rreshtohen dhe veprat e vellezerve Frasheri si " Kamus yl Alam" dhe "Kamus-i turki"te Samiut dhe "Lulet e veres" te Naimit, botim i vitit 1937.. Ne te nuk permenden " Fletoret e bektashinjve"dhe "Qerbelaja"..a me mire te thuhet nuk vendosen si tituj me vete. Ndersa ne shenime  vihet ne dukje, se ne permbledhjen e "Luleve te veres" te cituar ka edhe nje elegji per martirizimin e Hysejnit. Me sa duket eshte fjala per poemen "qerbelaja" apo per pjeset e saj.
 Perkthimi synon te veere ne pah ne arenen nderkombetare  kontributin e shqiptareve ne zhvillimin e kesaj rryme liberale te myslimanizmit, bektashizmit, perfhire ketu dhe vepren filozofike dhe letrare te baba rexhepit.
Realizimi i kesaj vepre Sic e pranon me mirenjohje pergatitesi i saj, do ish bere i pamundur pa mbeshtetjen e z.Ekrem Bardha, i cili financoi publikimin e plote te ketij libri. Zoti Bardha sipas Pogonit, , asnjehere nuk ka kursyer kohen e tij dhe mjetet financiare  per nje numer te madh aktivitetesh kulturore , dhe ne vecanti per zhvillimin e komunitetit shqiptar ne mergim. Z.Ekrem Bardha ka qene edhe per shume vjet kryeadministratori i teqes.
 "Misicizma islame dhe bektashizma" ne anglisht ka nje merite shume te madhe per ti bere te njohur botes nje veper dinjitoze te krijuar nga nje shqiptar. Gjithashtu ky botim ka vlera njohese te nje rendesie te vecante per studiuesit e huaj dhe masen e lexuesve kudo ne bote. 
 Perkthimi i kesaj vepre  i tregon botes  se qyteteruar  qe shqiptaret hyjne ne bashkesine e popujve te saj, duke ruajtur identitetin e tyre kombetar, te ngritur si rralle kund , mbi diversitetin fetar, mund te thuhet mbi nje mozaik fetar.

----------


## safinator

Shume Interesante.
Ne Mendimin tim Bektashizmi eshte e vetmja rryme brenda Islamit qe mund te bashkohet mire me boten perendimore.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Shume Interesante.
> Ne Mendimin tim Bektashizmi eshte e vetmja rryme brenda Islamit qe mund te bashkohet mire me boten perendimore.


Nese Bektashizmi te mund te perdorej me urtesi do te shpetonte ne rradhe te pare shqiptaret vecanerisht ato te besimit islam nga rrymat wehab qe po perhapen ne trojet tona.Une them duhet te reformizohet besimi islam ne Ballkan,te perkrahet bektashizmi si nje aspirate per tolerence fetare dhe te zevendesohet me kalbesiren sunite

----------


## safinator

> Nese Bektashizmi te mund te perdorej me urtesi do te shpetonte ne rradhe te pare shqiptaret vecanerisht ato te besimit islam nga rrymat wehab qe po perhapen ne trojet tona.Une them duhet te reformizohet besimi islam ne Ballkan,te perkrahet bektashizmi si nje aspirate per tolerence fetare dhe te zevendesohet me kalbesiren sunite


E the shume drejte.
Bektashizmi eshte i tille sepse ka elemente te vjetra Pagane brenda tij.

----------


## Ismet Klosi

Ti po humb kohen tende apo din diçka per bektashizmin?Por nga paraqitja dukesh mohues imagjinator i mire.Paska elemente pagane ne bektashizem!

----------


## p.peposhi

Dua te futem te kerkoj informacion mbi te drejten e konkurence dhe te drejten ekonomike nderkombetare. Pasi kam kohe qe nuk jam fut ne forum dhe s`po orientohem dot Faleminderit

----------


## safinator

> Ti po humb kohen tende apo din diçka per bektashizmin?Por nga paraqitja dukesh mohues imagjinator i mire.Paska elemente pagane ne bektashizem!


Patjeter qe ka,do kisha gati guximin te thoja qe Bektazhizmi eshte nje nder fete me liberale , kjo sepse ka elemente paleo-monoteiste brenda vetes.
Sikur Shqiptaret te ishin Bektashi me shume se Sunni nuk besoj se do kishte kurrfare kritikash kundrejt Myslymaneve.

----------


## kleadoni

> Patjeter qe ka,do kisha gati guximin te thoja qe *Bektazhizmi eshte nje nder fete me liberale* , kjo sepse ka elemente paleo-monoteiste brenda vetes.
> Sikur Shqiptaret te ishin Bektashi me shume se Sunni nuk besoj se do kishte kurrfare kritikash kundrejt Myslymaneve.


Jam shume dakord, sidomos me ate ne bold. Bektashizmi ngaterrohet me shiitet, po ne te vertete eshte vetem nje pjese e tyre. Bektashinjt nuk i kane marre ato zakonet e shiiteve, jane teresisht te paster nga rregullat fetare e praktikimi i tyre. Plus ketyre, kane qene te paret qe kane vene ne nje tavoline grate me burrat. 

Nuk njoh bektashinj qe te flasin keq per fete e tjera, (ne pergjithesi flas, se budallenj ka plo  :buzeqeshje:  )!

----------


## irfancana

Bektashizmi kujtoj,është rrymë specifike fetare e respektit,tolerancës,drejtësisë dhe mirëqenjes ndaj të gjithëve në rruzullin tokësorë.

----------

